# Shurflo Problem While Winterizing



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

I installed a siphon tube to the intake side of my shurflo pump. Started pumping antifreeze through the lines and everything was working fine. Suddenly, the pump stopped pulling antifreeze and kept running. The lines are all pressurized, it just won't stop and won't pump any more antifreeze. Any ideas?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Two possible issues, air bound or you sucked up a small piece of debris that has the suction check valve stuck open. To clear the air just open a faucet, if it is debris you will have to pull the pump apart to clean it.


----------



## spepi (Apr 12, 2010)

Did you use a bypass kit? I just installed mine today, real PITA to get the fitting on the pump because the compartment is tight to work in...but I pumped 2 gallons into the system, no issues.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

Keystone has definitely put the pump in the least accessible spot they could find under my sofa. I actually have bought a new pump and will be installing it in a better location, still under the sofa but at least I will be able to access it easily. I have a feeling the pressure shut off switch is the culprit. It would occassionally kick on for no reason and I could never find a leak in the system, so I think this may have put it over the edge. At any rate, I have bought a much better pump and will hopefully have it in next weekend. There was a lot of pressure on the lines, but the motor just kept running and it would no longer pull anything, probably because there was so much pressure on the other side.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Just had it happen myself. Open the faucet and it will start pumping better.


----------

